# new from va beach



## cummins4x4 (Sep 9, 2007)

24 year old male. brown hair, athletic build, i like long walks on the beach and candle light dinners. i need a companion....

($&%$&#
this is an archery forums. im from va beach, a cop in norfolk. i love hunting, weight lifting and trucks. my boy mike up at dicks has kept my bow tuned up well. 2 buddies and i hunt a nice piece of land in suffolk we have some food plots on and about 6 stand sets. we bow hunt it only, and use rifles, shotguns and muzzle loaders everywheres else. just lookin foward to another fantastic va season. by the way...."id rather hunt with dick cheney then ride with ted kennedy"


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## markalbob (Aug 13, 2007)

cummins4x4 said:


> 24 year old male. brown hair, athletic build, i like long walks on the beach and *showering with men*. i need a companion....







seriously, welcome to the forums. I'm from Wisconsin and VA beach is one of my favorite places to visit, but I have a wife with family here so I catch a whole lot less bluefish and spend less time at the ocean than i'd like to. Anyway, great place here, lots of info.


----------



## markalbob (Aug 13, 2007)

and yes, for anyone who missed the obvious, I was messing with cummins' original quote.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## cummins4x4 (Sep 9, 2007)

mikel m14 said:


> :welcome: to AT and have Fun!
> 
> Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


thanks all....cant wait to send one at a deer this season! by the way, i shoot a parker buck hunter


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk cummins4x4. Have fun here.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

